# Fillet Knives



## gman2431 (Feb 16, 2015)

Anybody here make them? 

I've done a little searching also and didn't come up with much for any unhandled knives. Anybody know where ?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2015)

I lknow janz has em...lemme get a link...brb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.knifemaking.com/mobile/Category.aspx?id=54 <--mobile phone

http://www.knifemaking.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Fillet <-- computer

Yep...unhandled. However, I personally have not used em. I did get other knife blades from them and they were decent...


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh and usa knife has one ...440 steel

http://usaknifemaker.com/kit-knives...blanks/fillet-knife-blade-002-440c-steel.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=2192


http://www.premiumknifesupply.com/search.php?Search=&search_query=fillet+knife


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks man. Is it kinda safe to assume you get what you pay for? I was thinking theyd be more.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2015)

I can look for some dasmascus blades....those are over 100 bucks... :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 16, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh and usa knife has one ...440 steel
> 
> http://usaknifemaker.com/kit-knives...blanks/fillet-knife-blade-002-440c-steel.html


Stay away from 440 steel if it doesn't say 440c, because it won't hold an edge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2015)

That one is 440c....


----------



## ClintW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a knifekits.com fillet blade. Haven't put the handle on, but seems to be pretty decent quality.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

